# Good site for the MPSB and modelling it



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I found this good resource on the Mecklenburg-Pommerschen Schmalspurbahn while looking for something else. Covers both the prototype and modelling in many scales.

http://www.mpsb-im-modell.de/

One of the MPSB's locos (#14, DR 99 3361) is alive and well here in the USA at the Heston museum.

Another MPSB resource can be found here:

http://www.mpsb.de/

Hope at least someone finds this somewhat interesting.


----------



## Paulus (May 31, 2008)

Just came across this post now...









Very nice sites with lovely narrow gauge. I like that ELSE Solor Triebwagen that visited the railway. Actually it gives me an idea for a solar powered model triebwagen... Mmmm just another one of the hundreds of projects in my mind...

Also some usefull scaledrawings on the model site and I love that small motordraisine!!!

Thanks for sharing!

Paul


----------

